# Melanoma



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

_Very sad today after the phone call i made to my cousin Bruce  last night, a few months ago he had a spot on his neck and got the Doctor to check it and he said it was a Melanoma, after many tests they discovered he had it in his Kidneys, Liver, and Brain, he had a lot of radiation but obviously it wasn't caught in time, he could hardly talk last night he was very confused thought it was wednesday, he was slurring his words, and kept repeating the same thing, i managed to tell him i loved him and cut the call short as he wasn't well enough to talk, he was a school teacher / Principal all his working life and looked like Rock Hudson, it tears me apart to see this lovely man going downhill rapidly.
                 So members if you have a spot anywhere on your body , get your Doctor to check it out as it may well be a Melanoma, and getting it early could save your life. _:glitter-heart:


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 1, 2013)

I had some sun spots removed recently.(minor surgery).
The doctor explained to me, importance of monitoring and controlling .

My heart and taughts are with you, and your cousin, Jillaroo!:rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2013)

Sending warm thoughts and prayers your way Jill, wishing the best for Bruce.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your cousin, Jill.  Life is so very fragile...


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

_*Jilly, that's so sad.....it's so hard to see someone we love deteriorate like this.
Very sorry to hear about your cousin.:neglected:

*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking about you and your cousin Jill ..... and making an appointment for a skin check.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Thanks for all the thoughts guys, and yes it's a big wake up call, cuz has been my idol all my life i used to sit and watch him correcting papers from school, he always had time for me , it's hit me pretty hard that i am losing him._   :thankyou:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking of you too Jillaroo, and of your cousin.

Regular skin checks are very important and they should be all over examinations.
My GP picked up a spot on my arm that I didn't even know was there.
It was a mole that was just turning melanotic and pathology revealed that on a scale of 1 to 4, mine was a zero which means that it had not yet started to invade surrounding tissue. It's gone now and I have a long zigzag scar down my upper arm that I call my Harry Potter scar.

I consider that I dodged a bullet and now my GP regularly scrutinises every inch of my skin very carefully, including  the soles of the feet and between the toes.

All fair skinned Aussies should have regular skin cancer checkups early in life. Tell your children and grand children.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Years ago, one of our regular customers - mid 30s - pulled in for petrol and was rather better dressed than usual.  I put my mouth into gear before engaging the brain 
and asked was he going to a funeral.  Turns out his (also mid 30s) brother had found an itchy spot on his back while on a flight from the States three weeks ago.  Melanoma, dead, funeral.

Get checked !!


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your cousin Jill. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TICA (Dec 2, 2013)

Jill, that is very sad that he is going down hill so very fast.   It is always heartbreaking when we have a loved one who is not well.   Make the time to take care of yourself as well.
My thoughts are with you - Hugs!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 2, 2013)

Jilly, that's so sad about your cousin. Hugs for both of you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I would encourage everyone to get an all over skin check by a good dermatologist once a year and be persistent if you have any suspicions about a spot.  I had a spot on my leg that I had shown to several doctors for several years.  One dermatologist told me it was an old age spot.  Turns out it was squamous cell carcinoma, that required skin grafting.  A year later, just a few inches from it I developed a basal cell. I'm glad I kept showing it to doctors until one finally decided to do a biopsy after showing it to him twice.   I've had numerous keratosis removed from my face and body parts..these are a direct result of getting sunburned in my younger days. Now, I have to get checked every six months. 

It's hard to believe that a small mole or rough spot can be a cancer that takes over your whole body, so don't take those small spots lightly, they can be deadly...get checked if you have any suspicious spots.


----------



## nan (Dec 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear the sad news about your cousin,I will be thinking of you, hugs.
Thank you Jilly for reminding us to keep a check on any moles we may have.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Thanks girls for your lovely thoughts the hardest part is i am about 1600kms from him with no chance of being able to go down to see him.
     I am my own worst enemy, i have been putting off getting a few lumps on my back checked that itch, and i have a few i that i feel are skin cancers on my arms, so i will make an appointment today at the skin cancer clinic_:thankyou:


----------



## GDAD (Dec 2, 2013)

Jill: It is sad I went to My mates Brothers funeral last Monday, He had the same thing.
He was 66, active tennis player & surfer, until 6 months ago.
I am deeply sorry to hear about your Cousin.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Gdad so sorry to hear about your mate, it's a hideous disease and one that takes you quickly, maybe one day they will be able to stop it from taking lives._


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 2, 2013)

Jilly: 





> _i will make an appointment today at the skin cancer clinic_


----------



## Tom Young (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for the situation...my dad passed away from the same neck melanoma,at age 56, and more recently, a dear friend, from a similar back of the head cancer that rapidly moved thoughout his brain and body... a very difficult series of chemo and radiation treatments that extended his life, but only for an extra month.    
It's the suddeness of the change from healthy to terminal illness that is so hard to handle... Very sad.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Jilly:



Don't forget to ask the doctor to check THE SOLES OF YOUR FEET, when you sun bake you lay on your stomach & expose the sloes of your feet!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Tom Young said:


> Sorry for the situation...my dad passed away from the same neck melanoma,at age 56, and more recently, a dear friend, from a similar back of the head cancer that rapidly moved thoughout his brain and body... a very difficult series of chemo and radiation treatments that extended his life, but only for an extra month.
> It's the suddeness of the change from healthy to terminal illness that is so hard to handle... Very sad.



Tom that's what i am finding so hard, from the other week when i spoke to him to the other night  he could hardly put a sentence together,very sad.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 3, 2013)

GDAD said:


> Don't forget to ask the doctor to check THE SOLES OF YOUR FEET, when you sun bake you lay on your stomach & expose the sloes of your feet!



It may not speak for much, but I'm hoping it does in that I would as soon have a dental filling as lay in the sun and bake.  I've always been that way.  I can come up with more excuses to avoid it and felt the same way when I was younger and lived at the beach.  I enjoy looking at it from the 2nd floor deck, but have no interest in baking or the sand.  It's just not me, think I'm too hyper to be still that long, but it bores my bum off.  My friends who felt differently are paying the price in many ways these days, with very wrinkled skin and constantly having suspicious things removed.  In 5 cases it was cancer, so they live in dread of the next one.  

I've been using self tanners for special times since they came out, so much safer.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Dec 7, 2013)

jillaroo, check these web sites, http://strideintohealth.com/ http://health-science-spirit.com/  mms (sodium chlorite) and dmso (dimethyl sulfoxide hope this may help    handyman1947


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 7, 2013)

_Thanks for those links Handy man they sure have a lot of info_:thankyou:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 18, 2013)

_Just had a phone call from my cousin Meryl who is Bruce's sister to say that he has died, so i am feeling very sad. I will miss him _





_R.I.P Bruce_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, Jilly. The hardest part of living is losing loved ones.  My condolences.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear Jillaroo. It seems someone I know is dying nearly every week these days.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 18, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear that, Jilly.  Sending you heartfelt hugs, and thinking especially of you and all of his family here at Christmas.


----------



## TICA (Dec 18, 2013)

Aww - Hugs Jilly.    So sorry.


----------



## nan (Dec 18, 2013)

My sympathy goes to you Jilly and your loved ones at this time, hugs


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 18, 2013)

My sympathies to you Jill and to your family. A big hug from me to you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 18, 2013)

_Thanks everyone for your kind words, i am going to miss our 3-4 hour phone calls he was such a good man_


----------



## Casper (Dec 18, 2013)

_*So very sorry for your loss Jilly......isn't it always the good ones that go first.....:rose:*_


----------



## terra (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing I say will make your loss any better Jill.... just know that I and many others do care !


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sad Jilly .... time soon to remember his life and it sounds like there will be much to celebrate.  "Chin up" from Mango Hill.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 19, 2013)

_Thanks for your kind words Casper, Terra & DB he will be sorely missed by me._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2013)

My condolences for your loss Jilly.


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 20, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss Jilly. Your in my thoughts.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 21, 2013)

terra said:


> Nothing I say will make your loss any better Jill....
> 
> *just know that I and many others do care !*



Yes, we do, Jilly.  ((HUGS))


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

SB, Judi, Katy


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> I had some sun spots removed recently.(minor surgery).
> The doctor explained to me, importance of monitoring and controlling .



Just got finish with 3 minor surgery,one at a time, on left cheek(12 stiches),upper lip(6 stiches) right side of nose (6 stiches)
The nose ,after stiches removed, is still healing since Nov and still numb.grrrr but doc says "it will take some time to completely heal".grrrr


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo - you're in the area that means you have to be vigilant - Australia for one and mid north coast for another - lots of sun and surf eh? I so far have been very lucky - used to surfboard ride at Newcastle beaches with coconut oil on the young bod and all my life have either shunned spf factor sunscreen or limited myself to number 4  - very hard to get these days. As I say, very lucky - hope that luck holds...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 7, 2014)

So I go back to the dermatolist today for a check up,last year I had 3 spots  surgerly removed.nose,lip and cheek for the fist time in my life.
Today she THINKS I may have 2 more ,upper forehead at the hairline and on the back of the neck. She did the biopsy and will let me know later.
My question is why she didnt see those 2 last June,Im 76 and hardly ever in the full sun.
Is she going to keep finding these "things" next year too.

May get a second opinion on this one.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 7, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> So I go back to the dermatolist today for a check up,last year I had 3 spots  surgerly removed.nose,lip and cheek for the fist time in my life.
> Today she THINKS I may have 2 more ,upper forehead at the hairline and on the back of the neck. She did the biopsy and will let me know later.
> My question is why she didnt see those 2 last June,Im 76 and hardly ever in the full sun.
> Is she going to keep finding these "things" next year too.
> ...



If you had 3 removed last year, not sure I would waste my $$ on a 2nd opinion, but that would be your decision.  

I'm not saying this to frighten you at all, just that my dearest friend had a complete physical, including chest x-ray,  in June of 2010, turned out great!  A job application 5 months later required a full physical....lung cancer.  Again, I hate being so negative and not trying to scare you, but we can't take anything for granted. IMO, you would be doing yourself a favor to get them removed.  Cancer survivor that I am so grateful to be, I don't think any of us can be too careful.  

And I keep wondering the same thing each mammogram even 20 yrs later...are they going to find another issue?  Let's all stay on top of this, friends...


----------



## Rainee (Jan 8, 2014)

So sorry Jilly for your sad news and I really feel for you and your sister.. its a terrible disease and I am reliving all this again 
as my first husband died of a Melanoma at 25 .. so I know all about it.. my own 2 children by him have had smaller ones removed 
and get checked regularly as its heriditery they say.. so I am sorry for your loss Jilly and know it will be hard for you to take 
for a while but those we love never leave us they live on in memories so you will have lovely memories of Bruce.. and as time goes 
on you will think of happy times you all shared together and that in itself is a blessing..


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 8, 2014)

_Thanks for your lovely thoughts Rainee_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Jillaroo, it is hard to lose a friend, especially to cancer.
May you find comfort is good memories.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 8, 2014)

:rose::rose:


----------

